# Chicagoland Backyard Poker HERF Sat. 9/27



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Last chance of the year to have a night of cigars and low stake poker under the stars. 

Saturday 9/27 at 7:30-? in Hoffman Estates 

Strangers and strange people are welcome. 

Cigar smoking and/or Poker playing are encouraged but both are optional. 

PM me for details.


----------

